# Ministry of Interior



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just had a phone call telling me that the police broke in and set fire to records has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just had a phone call telling me that the police broke in and set fire to records has anyone else heard anything?


Yes, I heard this on AJE earlier today, they were showing pictures from outside of the building. Apparently there was a group of former police men demonstrating in the street, they set some cars on fire first. Someone was commenting this was all a bit suspicious i.e. are they using this as an excuse to destroy compromising docs stored in that building? not far fetched, if you ask me.

Here's the link

Egypt government buildings torched - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Can you imagine how hilarious this topic is? Disgruntled former employees (who were fired, be it fairly or unfairly) are burning buildings. 

The same people who supposedly once protected the people is the same crowd burning the building. There is a severe lack of education. It seems we need to start teaching folks the ABCs all over again.

I am on the phone daily with fellow businessmen and almost all of them (or anyone not in a food industry) has shutdown/closed until things get better. Labor strikes are still ongoing. 

Did you guys hear about the labor strikes that charged into a GM's office and he died! It's a jungle now...


----------

